# prêts-à-consommer du bonheur



## Manuel xx

Buongiorno a tutti!

A vostro avviso andrebbe bene tradurre quest'espressione come "prodotti della felicità pronti al consumo"? Grazie!

"Cette chanson un peu vieillotte pourrait servir d’enseigne à ceux qui vendent ces prêts-à-consommer du bonheur."


----------



## matoupaschat

Non saprei veramente dire, ma mi sembra strano vedere _*della felicità*_ tra _*prodotti*_ e *pronti al consumo*.


----------



## Manuel xx

Forse è bene che riporto anche la parte precedente, così da risultare più chiaro il tutto: 
"Cette idolâtrie du paraître, qui éloigne l’être de la joie essentielle, fait aussi les affaires des marchands de bonheur. J’entends par là les écrivains qui prennent appui sur le malaise ambiant pour commercialiser des recettes du bonheur présenté comme une marchandise. Qu’attendez-vous pour être heureux ? Qu’attendez-vous pour faire la fête ? cette chanson un peu vieillotte pourrait servir d’enseigne à ceux qui vendent ces prêts-à-consommer du bonheur."


----------



## Aithria

Ciao Manuel .. spero la tua tsi proceda bene e che il tuo lavoro sia al passo con i tuoi programmi.
Torniamo a bomba.......
Ma gli piacciono proprio tanto 'ste frasi a clichè, al tuo omino dei sogni da svegli !
Questa è sulla falsariga di un tuo precedente post ( prêt-à-porter de l’esprit),
Ora, visto che _prêt-à-consommer _, se riferito all'alimentazione, sono i cosidetti "*cibi pronti* " (precotti, surgelati, preaffettati imbustati, porzioni monouso etc), io credo tu possa giocare liberamenti sulla galassia terminologica che gira intorno al tema.
Ad es.: ".. *questi venditori di felicità in scatola*" ... " *questi venditori di felicità precotta*" .. *questi venditori di felicità pronta ..
*


----------



## Manuel xx

Ciao Aithria! La tesi procede bene, mi son rimaste ancora pochissime correzioni da apportare alla traduzione e poi si passa a fare il commento 
Grazie ancora per l'ennesimo aiuto. Ho scelto la prima opzione che mi hai suggerito!


----------

